# Which Type would u like to date?



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Have u ever thought about the type that u most wish to date? which type would that be and what are the reasons u fancy?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

INFP, but I'm obviously biased roud:.


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

INFP would be interesting and probably a very good match, if our ideals and morals were similar otherwise it would be hell - An angry INFP is not someone to clash with.
INFJ definately, ENFP just because it would be so much fun 
I wouldn't rule out NT's either.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Infj, infp, intp, intj, enfp, & enfj


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

INFP, INFJ, ENFP, maybe ENFJ 

(I think it just depends on the individual)


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

starrynights said:


> Have u ever thought about the type that u most wish to date? which type would that be and what are the reasons u fancy?


Which type would you fancy?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

apparently nobody here likes S's.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

well i'm biased coz im dating an ESTP and it's great. 

but i would fancy dating an ENFP for 2 weeks. it's been my dream since forever! i want to try that unlimited, unhindered amount of pure passion just unleash itself. 

Dating an ENTP was major fun before. As INTP was, but with INTP im in a constant state of attack. with ENTP im in constant state of defense. Both messed me up majorly.

I WOULD NEVER DATE AN ESFJ!!!!!!! :shocked::shocked:

hmm, ENFJ would be fun i guess, but it would be too mushy for me maybe. I've never dated an F before, and if i would it i would only make the exception to an ENFP.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

lol, I'd like to date someone like me but prettier... So I guess INFJ maybe INFP


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't care so much about type as long as he's not something completely horribly incompatible like an ESTJ, ENTP, ESTP, ISTP, or ENTJ. I just want to be with someone who won't hurt me, and some of the types come across as too aggressive. I need to be with someone who will be gentle with me and who will respect my sensitivity. That means that INFP, INFJ, ISTJ, ISFP, or ISFJ would be best, but right now I'm seriously considering an INTP, despite my better judgment. :shocked:

The extraverted sorts might be a little overwhelming, but I came really close to being with an ESFP once who would have been good to me. If I hadn't moved to get away from my ex, I think I would have chosen him. An ENFP might also be an interesting option, since my ENFP brother and I have always gotten along very well. I'd pick an INTJ for intelligence, but I suspect I would only end up getting hurt.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Any NF is cool with me.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

starrynights said:


> I've never dated an F before, and if i would it i would only make the exception to an ENFP.


machismo I'd rock your world... /machismo


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

gOpheR said:


> machismo I'd rock your world... /machismo


I have a best friend INFJ, there is something about INFJs that just draw me in and in and in... i wonder what it would be like to date one?

My problem with Fs isnt them, its how i get all T-ish with them. It's weird really, but i woldnt date them coz i know i would hurt them unknowngly..


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Intp, intj, infj, entj


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> Intp, intj, infj, entj


interesting how they are all so different


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

CJay3113 said:


> Any NF is cool with me.


Seconded. This goes double for considerate ENFPs.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

starrynights said:


> interesting how they are all so different


They are? Hnnh.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

I will make a list from most desired to least. This should be extremely challenging for me 


ENTJ
ESTJ
ENTP
ENFJ
INTJ
INTP
ESTP
ENFP
ISTP
ISTJ
INFJ
INFP
ESFJ
ESFP
ISFJ
ISFP


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

ENTP, INTP, INTJ, and possibly INFJ and ISTP.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> ENTP, INTP, INTJ, and possibly INFJ and ISTP.


You haven't lived till you've dated an ISTP:tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Llixgrijb said:


> ENTP.


You may yet get your chance. Have you considered my offer?


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

I immensely enjoyed that daylight thanked me for my post


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I immensely enjoyed that daylight thanked me for my post


Awe! U flirt!:crazy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Eh, I have some ENTPs around here to gaze upon. Sorry. That's not to mention the other locals who fall into the other categories.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Awe! U flirt!:crazy:


Ah! You'll scare me into my shell!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> Eh, I have some ENTPs around here to gaze upon. Sorry. That's not to mention the other locals who fall into the other categories.


I don't hear you rejecting ISTPs, I win!:tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Uh huh... I was referring to the Job here in Aus... The offer that combined offering to get employment, access to my library and accommodation.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Ah! You'll scare me into my shell!


lol :shocked:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I don't hear you rejecting ISTPs, I win!:tongue:


So what are you implying here? :wink:
Of course I'm not rejecting ISTPs in general, that would contradict my own post. I'm not that stupid. However, you as a person have not demonstrated sufficient worth. Ergo, you lose. 

@Shai Gar, hmmm, it's tempting, but...yeah, I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> lol :shocked:


Now come on, what do you think I am, an INFP? Shell? Pfffft.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> So what are you implying here? :wink:
> Of course I'm not rejecting ISTPs in general, that would contradict my own post. I'm not that stupid. However, you as a person have not demonstrated sufficient worth. Ergo, you lose.
> 
> @Shai Gar, hmmm, it's tempting, but...yeah, I'm thinking about it.



Hey, I'm an ST, I imply nothing:tongue:. You're no fun, you brought my hopes up then brought them crashing down again:sad:. Time to go cry in a corner again


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Now come on, what do you think I am, an INFP? Shell? Pfffft.


Yes u INTPers always have something up your sleeves! :happy:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Because I'm getting myself a job on a rig, where I work 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off. $120,000 a year (i mention the wage to boast, not as an invitation, also to say i won't be a bum when i'm not working), and i can easily afford the rent on my own, however I want someone i like to look after the place when I'm not there. Since you're interesting, you're invited.

I'll be leaving my current lucrative job for it, and you're welcome to take it.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Please, you're all idiots. Sifr would sleep with me before any of you because I'm at least on her level of interest. I'm not saying this because I want to sleep with her or "poke fun". Just pointing out the facts.

She'd sleep with Shano before me. If he was straight. 

(HEHE)
*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Hey, I'm an ST, I imply nothing:tongue. You're no fun, you brought my hopes up then brought them crashing down again:sad:. Time to go cry in a corner again


Hehe, I shall laugh. Anyway, you answered my question, and just as I thought. :tongue: 

Well, thanks Shai. :laughing:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Please, you're all idiots. Sifr would sleep with me before any of you because I'm at least on her level of interest. I'm not saying this because I want to sleep with her or "poke fun". Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> She'd sleep with Shano before me. If he was straight.
> 
> ...


Who's Sifr? 

Anyway, things change, tastes, desires, interests. I am a P. And who knows, maybe shano has a secret? :tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> Who's Sifr?
> 
> Anyway, things change, tastes, desires, interests. I am a P. And who knows, maybe shano has a secret? :tongue:


*Fine, Llixgrijb.

Time to come out of the "Straight Closet", Shano. I still don't change anything I said (By The Way).
*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm just pointing out that you don't know me well enough to speak for me.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> I'm just pointing out that you don't know me well enough to speak for me.


*Ah, I was speaking for me and it involved your thoughts. I never said I knew you.*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Ah, I was speaking for me and it involved your thoughts. I never said I knew you.*


I see. However, though you may wish it to be, this is not the "Which type would you like to sleep with" thread, it's about dating.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

BadWolf said:


> *Hehe, croissants, BAD STARR!*


rollercoasters are fun!!!!!!!! 

uncle Wolffieeee :blushed:


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 26, 2009)

Come on Starry,
Most of us don't deserve that kind of repu....

:crazy::crazy::crazy:

Sorry i count make it through that sentance. Yea, ENTP's tend to be about as multi layered as any Introvert and twice as silly!

Though I dont understand your rollercoaster anology, most of the one I know are flirty, but pretty upfront about when they have serious feeling.

And I would Love to date...
ENFJ
INTJ
ISFP
ENTP

Though really I like most women because I can see something beautiful in all of them. What I need is someone who can get me to open up the serious emotional part of myself and understand that while i may poke fun with my words my actions are always going to be more important, so they should ignore what i say and watch how much i care abou them.

Some day


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> Come on Starry,
> Most of us don't deserve that kind of repu....
> 
> :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> ...


So i see you dont share the misanthropic view of the world (thankyou trope)

It has been a long time since i explained my playfulness. but i will try.

rollercoaster = fun, scary, adrenaline, safe.

I asked Ungweliante to stay away from ENTPs as she mentioned she liked mystery, which would mean they will draw her in. it was a weird joke i guess.

what rep? Im in love with ENTPs.


say, how would you feel about a woman who taught you ur manners?


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Weird jokes can be the best ones, StarryNights. Kinda like the really dark jokes


----------



## Bella (Feb 5, 2009)

Starrynights, I love these questions.

Types I prefer to date? My more serious relationships were with ENFP, INFJ, INTJ, and ENTP in the past.. I got really lucky. Didn't know their types at first. We got into a relationship. Few of them took the test. I guess my intuition was pretty keen at picking up on cues with those I always ideally wanted to be in relationships with? Almost married 2 of them. I didn't, thank goodness. 

I think in the end, values is most important for me. Although, I wouldn't mind being with someone who's a balanced E/I, T/F, and maybe someone who's more J than me. Definitely another N. Oh, and I have a thing for nice guys. hehehe. I think my attraction to them stems from how well my father treated me as a kid? So the type I prefer to date is someone who treats others right, including me, someone with a quality heart! =)


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Ungweliante said:


> Weird jokes can be the best ones, StarryNights. Kinda like the really dark jokes


i am in a dark mood myself now. but i think im too stupid to come up with a dark joke :laughing:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Bella said:


> Starrynights, I love these questions.
> 
> Types I prefer to date? My more serious relationships were with ENFP, INFJ, INTJ, and ENTP in the past.. I got really lucky. Didn't know their types at first. We got into a relationship. Few of them took the test. I guess my intuition was pretty keen at picking up on cues with those I always ideally wanted to be in relationships with? Almost married 2 of them. I didn't, thank goodness.
> 
> I think in the end, values is most important for me. Although, I wouldn't mind being with someone who's a balanced E/I, T/F, and maybe someone who's more J than me. Definitely another N. Oh, and I have a thing for nice guys. hehehe. I think my attraction to them stems from how well my father treated me as a kid? So the type I prefer to date is someone who treats others right, including me, someone with a quality heart! =)


I'm totally with u!  i love your questions more.


----------



## Beth (Feb 21, 2009)

I dunno... the only types i have ever really been attracted to are ENTJ and ENTP....especially ENTP....


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

1. INTP
2. INTJ
3. INFP
4. ISTJ
5. ISTP

I think.


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 26, 2009)

StarryNights said:


> what rep? Im in love with ENTPs.
> 
> 
> say, how would you feel about a woman who taught you ur manners?


 
I would feel confused and challenged, more than likely a lttle attracted and willing to wish her the best of luck in that venture.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Bella said:


> Starrynights, I love these questions.
> 
> Types I prefer to date? My more serious relationships were with ENFP, INFJ, INTJ, and ENTP in the past.. I got really lucky. Didn't know their types at first. We got into a relationship. Few of them took the test. I guess my intuition was pretty keen at picking up on cues with those I always ideally wanted to be in relationships with? Almost married 2 of them. I didn't, thank goodness.
> 
> I think in the end, values is most important for me. Although, I wouldn't mind being with someone who's a balanced E/I, T/F, and maybe someone who's more J than me. Definitely another N. Oh, and I have a thing for nice guys. hehehe. I think my attraction to them stems from how well my father treated me as a kid? So the type I prefer to date is someone who treats others right, including me, someone with a quality heart! =)


I agree totally


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I like ISTJs. Probably because I'm dating one. :wink:


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

INFPs, INTPs, and ISFPs.


----------



## cheapiecloud (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have a definite idea of mbti preferences I want in a partner; either an introvert more outgoing than me or an introspective extravert for example, since I've simultaneously felt attracted to individuals with contradicting personalities. IxFP and ExTP I've liked in the past. I don't have much experience with the opposite sex in general being the massive dorky dude-repellent I am  so I'm not sure which type I'd be most compatible with. If I had to pick I'm most sure of preferring an intuitive.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

*purr* :wink:INFP, INFJ, INTP; perhaps and ISFP


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

ENTP or ENFP... Seems like I'm always sparring with them verbally! Love it! I think I might have an ENFP now actually. :wink:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

A balanced inxp... but it's definitely not limited to that.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

For experience, I'll probably would try ISTP sometime next. S types in general, I suppose. Alternatively, another ENTJ and see how long it'll last before we start to plot each other's demise. ; I


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

INFP or ENFP...O man I could get along sow ell with eithr of them! Both pretty similar...the passion, intensity, and excitement that would be in a relatinship with another ENFP = brilliant


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, thread necro.

i think i'd enjoy being with an INFP or another INTP
no extroverts or strong j's, plx


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Hah, I really try to date the person, and I don't really think about typing someone...that being said, I'd probably like to date an ENFP, INFP, another INFJ, and maybe an INTP. Maybe ENTP too, but I got burned by the last one I was "talking to".


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

INTJ. The end.

...*sigh* :sad:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

agokcen said:


> INTJ. The end.
> 
> ...*sigh* :sad:


sigh? porque?



``````````


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

ENTP's are the shiz. or maybe an INTJ ._. just stop reading my mind.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

This is the order of desire....NFs top my list, followed by the one NT type that really interests me. I rather like SFPs but worry about being intellectually "starved". By the time you get to 7 & 8, I'm pretty wary....it's more like "avoid" than desire.

*1. ENFJ*
2. ENFP, INFP, INFJ
3. INTP
4. ISFP, ESFP
5. ISTJ, ISFJ
6. ESTP, ISTP, ESFJ
7. ENTJ, INTJ
8. ENTP, ESTJ


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

thehigher said:


> sigh? porque?
> 
> 
> 
> ``````````


I sigh because I love INTJs, and yet they baffle me so. It doesn't help that I always go for the asexual ones...:frustrating:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

agokcen said:


> I sigh because I love INTJs, and yet they baffle me so. It doesn't help that I always go for the asexual ones...:frustrating:


So I'm guessing you ended up not writing your INTJ a love letter? :happy:

As for me, I find INTPs attractive in a wily way as well as INTJs. I'm pretty extroverted so I think dating an introvert is a must for me.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> So I'm guessing you ended up not writing your INTJ a love letter? :happy:


Oh, I did. Still waiting to see the results, of course. *sigh again*


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

NFs I guess. They seem so romantic and passionate!:blushed:


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Appled was is ENTP at the bottom : D I know ENTPs <-> INFPs normally don't get along (One is insensitive and the other is extremely sensitive) but I wish we'd at least get some credit or moved away from the ESTJ. (No offense queen)

I like INTJs, INTPs, ENTJs, ENTPs, and ENFPs. That's about it but I'm open to other types changing my mind D:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

fishier3000 said:


> NFs I guess. They seem so romantic and passionate!:blushed:


passionate-- psychopathic; obsessive; dangerous

romantic-- an unrefined person; someone with little or no life experience

The Devil's Dictionary

lmao


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> passionate-- psychopathic; obsessive; dangerous
> 
> romantic-- an unrefined person; someone with little or no life experience
> 
> ...


:laughing: That gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

hahahahaha, the definitions. XD

ENTP, INTP for me.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

INTP - for the brains and honesty(among other things)


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

hahah I think every single type wants an INTP


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I like ENTPs, ENFPs, and INFJs mostly hehe


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Wulfdot said:


> Appled was is ENTP at the bottom : D I know ENTPs <-> INFPs normally don't get along (One is insensitive and the other is extremely sensitive) but I wish we'd at least get some credit or moved away from the ESTJ. (No offense queen)


Sorry, it's my list, and that's just how it is :tongue:
If it makes you feel better, I'd rather work with an ENTP than an ESTJ; possibly even rather be friends with one (but I've been friends with an ESTJ & she was cool).


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

thehigher said:


> hahah I think every single type wants an INTP


Well to be fair I've fallen for an INTP and I don't know the types of other people I've liked. So I can't speak for what I don't know.


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

Date? ENFP.

Be in a long-term relationship with? Another INFJ, maybe a mature INFP.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I would prefer to date an INFJ or ENFP. Seem to be easy having interesting conversations with those types, especially ENFPs. I think it would be pretty interesting to date an INTJ or an ESTJ too though...


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

I wouldn't rule out anyone based on type, but I'd be most interested in dating an ESTJ.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Any of them really.


----------



## CColeSV07 (Jul 14, 2012)

Probably an ENTJ or ENFP

I tend to attract near opposites.. which is good for the soul roud:


----------



## Karch101 (May 10, 2012)

I really like ENFPs but i would also date an ISFJ if they weren't super religious.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Karch101 said:


> I really like ENFPs but i would also date an ISFJ if they weren't super religious.


Hey, that's an insult :x (not because I am religious but because I'm not). Lol

Okay, I don't have anything against religious people in general, but I hate being grouped with the "traditionalist" type; it is incredibly insulting to me. I seek truth, and I do question things. I'm agnostic and politically liberal. Maybe my third Enneagram type (5w4) has something to do with my being different from most ISFJ's... because I'm not gonna lie, my grandma, great-grandma, and former teacher are the only ISFJ's I've gotten to know, and they're pretty damn traditional... Although, I'm sure most people of their age are. Okay, I don't even know what my point is anymore, but I hope you got something out of this. xD I guess I wanted to show that there are open-minded SJ's, that we're not all unquestioning traditionalists.


----------



## planesandtrainsandcars (Jun 3, 2012)

I haven't thought about this much, but off the top of my head, probably an ISFP. I think they would help me develop as a person, plus I think an ISFP guy would be really cute. Still, I think it depends on more than type; I mean, I think type is a pretty small factor in attraction.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd like to date people, not types.

I can repeat the answer every time the question is asked and it'll never be as much a dead horse as the question or the rhetoric.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I think I'd like to date a person, not a type.


----------



## Bare (Oct 8, 2011)

ISFP the guy I have a crush on is one, reasons are he's very handsome and creative, I love how artistic he is, he's kind and protective. I love the way he is, he seems down to earth. He makes me feel comfortable/special with him . Other types I'd consider dating are INFJ because they seem like they'd be understanding and insightful, and somewhat intelligent, I'm not close with anybody with this personality type though, ISTP because they just seem cool and aloof, hard to get, I think there personalities are attractive. ENFP they're easy to talk to, understanding, able to have good conversations with


----------



## chrisu (Mar 6, 2012)

thinkers > feelers. not a "i _would_ prefer that", but an observation.
existing types in my chosen family (=close friends+lovers+partners) are ENTJ, INTP, ISTJ, ISTP and ENFP.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Selfishly, I'd prefer... I've thought of a few. I'm dying over an ISFJ right now, so perhaps I'll highlight that type. I like how they can be little know-it-alls for being systematic and criticizing my fantasies. It irks me, but anyone that knows me knows I like challenges. Others:

INXJ

ENTJ

ESTP

XSFP (depends on Enneagram)


----------



## PinkDolphin (Jul 7, 2012)

ISFJ, ISFP, or INFJ


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

@PinkDolphin I met a husband and wife recently. Wife was INFP. Husband was ESTJ. Would you go for an ESTJ?


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

I´m very happy with my INTJ. :happy: I do think ESFP + INTJ is very good match when both are above 25y.o - around there.. Before that an ESFP will not be ready for something more serious.
Thins is something that an ESFP will not see when she/he is young. Becouse we feel/think we are deep and serious - and yes in a way we are, but it is not nothing that least more than periods.
When we get older we become more looooong term thinkers and our love and passion stays much longer with just one person.


I hope that an INTJ man can or will see ESFP with different eyes when those "party-girls" get over 25-30y.o. Then you can be more a good match.
This is what I think. :happy:


I want and older INTJ to answer to how an INTJ get mature.
(I just have my own thoughts about that.)


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I've only ever dated one person - an ISFJ. 

Like others have said, I wouldn't choose based on type... But all else equal, I think I'd prefer an INTP or ENTP. 

Sadly I'm still hung up on the ISFJ...


----------



## PinkDolphin (Jul 7, 2012)

Le9acyMuse said:


> @_PinkDolphin_ I met a husband and wife recently. Wife was INFP. Husband was ESTJ. Would you go for an ESTJ?


My boss is ESTJ And he scares me sometimes. However, I do believe in giving people a chance.
I like a guy who is both gentle AND manly. And protective. IF I met an ESTJ like this, I'd be happy!:wink:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

ENTJ, I would in that case want to tame one. I imagine it being a lot of push-and-pull which is exactly what makes a strong attraction and steamy romance and sex. Perhaps we would wear eachother out after a while, but who thinks about the future anyway, right?


----------



## Alska (Jul 24, 2012)

Normally I'd say no one, but if I had to choose then definitely an INTJ or possibly an INFJ. 
Of the friends I've had, the longest lasting are INTJs so I feel that I could stay in a relationship with one of them longer than the other types. Conflicts I've had with those types seemed to turn more into fun jokes than actual issues after a short time. 
Maybe even another ENTP because I would definitely date myself :wink:


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I wouldn't choose based on type, but I seem to be attracted to a lot of I_T_ types, specifically ISTJ and INTJ for the most part. So for something totally different, I think I'd like to go out on a date with an E_F_ type; that might be interesting.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Would being in open relationships with sixteen different people of each MBTI type be immoral? Lets keep options open here.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach (Sep 26, 2011)

While I am usually sexually attracted to ENTPs for whatever reason, I'm not sure I could make a relationship work for very long with one of them. I'm sure there are exceptions to that, but from the ones I've met, as attracted to them as I am, I just don't think I could work that out.

I think out of all the types I'd really like to have a lasting relationship with and INFP or _possibly_ and INFJ. Like I said, I'm weirdly attracted to NT's, but I think I'd most like to be in a romantic relationship with another NF.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Another intp sounds nice but I dunno.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

xNFx although so much depends upon compassion, affection, kind nature and warmth of character.


----------



## Maximum.ENTP (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd pick INTJ, mostly because most of my friends and my wife turned out to be that type. Any INTJ ladies from Michigan out there?


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd like to date a EISNFTJP roud:


----------



## When... (Aug 17, 2012)

* entj *


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

I usually have the hottest reactions to INXJs, but the more I think about it, the more I realize that there are amazing women who soar over my standards in most every type.

At this point. . . I think I'm really looking for a really sharp thinker or a feeler with a really strong T. 

Dem brains . . . :blushed:


----------



## PurpleSingingTurtles (Jun 10, 2012)

Any N but INTP, because I live with one and we do NOT get along. For a long term relationship, I don't think I'd want an ENFP either because I would want some differences between us. I seem to get along pretty darn well with INTJ's and INFJ's


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

xNFPs have gone haywire thus far so maybe an ENTJ chick would be cool.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Any type as long as she's open to do anything fun


----------



## badger7 (Jul 7, 2012)

I want to try a Se dominant girl next to develop my own Se. So an esfp or estp.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Badger8 said:


> I want to try a Se dominant girl next to develop my own Se. So an esfp or estp.


You and me both.


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

A INTJ or INFJ. They are the hardest to seduce thou. Love the challenge.


----------



## xXDominoXx (Aug 18, 2012)

agokcen said:


> I sigh because I love INTJs, and yet they baffle me so. It doesn't help that I always go for the asexual ones...:frustrating:


Try attracting sexually confused men in droves . :\ If there's single guy in a mass of people who's on the fence AT ALL, he'll beeline me, even guys who were SURE they were gay. My friends just shake their heads, like "It's a universal constant with Domino". _Super_. I protest this because it's not relationship material - it leaves me with a hot charge, but nothing left over.

When I was younger, I liked INFPs. They felt safe and sexy all at once. 

Getting older, I began to be more confident in my own feelings and the validity of own ideas. I dated an INTP, then fell HARD for an ISTP. I was so in love with him. We had a powerful attraction. But he was a drug addict, so enough about that. 

I dated an ESTP, felt he was too much of a spazz (not the type, just HIM). An ENTP, but he was too focused on appearances.

Then I got involved with another ENTP, and it altered everything permanently. It opened my eyes to something I had never experienced before. I knew I'd fallen into something I was never going to get back out of. My recent ex-boyfriend and I had a way of talking to each other and communicating that just lit my brain up. I would say something off the cuff to him, and he would give me this look like "Oh yes, baby". 

It was delirious, insane, brilliant madness. He accused me of pushing on his brain and crawling under his skin in ways that made any need to protect himself abandon him to his fate. Our humor was complementary, our outlooks, our sense of fashion/style even. He actually *LIKED* my fierce nature - that was so big, so major. He LIKED it. I'd never met anyone so _fireproof_. He was artistic and open and affectionate.

So I can never settle for less than my entire being taking a nasty hit. I have to have it. I don't know if it's because of my need to merge with another, or my sx-primary variant, or simply meeting my "match", but it has to be this way, and it rarely comes along. I'll just have to wait patiently somehow.

(Also, in the past, I'd had some crazy strong attractions to INTPs, but they were married. Married men are dead to me.)


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

ISFJ I read the post of a woman who been friends with her friend for 15years and they never had a falling out....
Just based upon that, the ISFJ.


----------



## dragonheartedgirl (Aug 21, 2012)

I want a poly triad with an INTP and an ENFJ. 

The INTP would absolutely need to have a strong F side. I have a long and fraught trauma history and emotional sensitivity is crucial. But I like the balance of someone to reel me in from diving in with guns blazing, to temper my fire with some logic. The ENFJ would, in turn, validate my strong feelings. And the ENFJ and I would bring the INTP closer to their emotional side. More in touch, you could say. 

Similarly for the P versus J. The J brings the P to action, and the P makes sure the J doesn't go headlong into the middle of a fight. 

All of us would have to be Ns. I cannot get along with sensors. They drive me crazy. I'm constantly infuriated by their focus on details rather than the ideals and abstracts I spend all my time in. 

An extrovert would be good for me because I am extremely introverted and have a tendency towards becoming a shut-in, but I need an I to validate my need to exist in my own sphere of privacy, too. 

I would also date an INFP and an ENFJ. Lots of feelings, but lots of intuition to keep the storm from getting too violent.


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm like so on ISTPs and ENTJs.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd love to date an INFJ, INTP, or INTJ. I definitely do not want to date an extrovert because although I'm an extrovert, I have a lot of introverted tendencies. For me to date an extrovert, they would also have to have strong introverted tendencies. And I love theoretical thinkers.

EDIT: thinking about it.. I could probably be really happy dating an ENTP as well. I love silly banter like we ENTP's have.


----------

